# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  persekutimi ne Albasoul

## agugu

14:45]  [15:30] * Deni_Boy sets mode: +b Peanuts!*Albasoul@fhp.7ur.a7hv1o.IP
[14:45]  [15:30] * Peanuts was kicked by Deni_Boy (Qyqy Ku Shko Me Ket Fjalor Ti Re Katunar [Guardian Script])
[14:45] [15:30] <YSL> ene thoni ku morin vesh muabete
[14:45] [15:30] <YSL> curv
[14:45] [15:30] <Alex> Deni_Boy zej be akoma me top je ti
[14:45] [15:30] * Deni_Boy sets mode: +b YSL!*Albasoul@5qk.p24.ae9qhn.IP
[14:45] [15:30] * sara (Albasoul@3vi.9em.2sqvj8.IP) has left #shqiperia (Dalje: Mirupafshim Albasoul....!)
[14:45] [15:30] * Alex slaps jeti me puthje rreshkanjas
[14:45] [15:30] <+DarKSouL> Deni_Boy Bjeri Mos I Bi Un :P
[14:45] [15:31] <@PaRTiZoNi> Shqiperia aop del World
[14:45] [15:30] <Peanuts> ene ti
[14:45] [15:30] <bliss> ciu ciu

[14:45]  [15:30] <YSL> o nis
[14:45]  [15:30] * Zing (Albasoul@5qk.p24.ae9qhn.IP) has joined #shqiperia
[14:45]  [15:30] <YSL> mos hani *** me emra
[14:45] [15:30] <Peanuts> YSL: baj buqja me e madhe e krejt qateve
[14:45]  [15:30] <YSL> mos na cani DarKSouL
 per kto motive te dobta boet del aop? te isha identifiku do e kuptoja shqetsimin e sop-it ne fjal edhe sdo isha ankuar,po kta te detyrojn te ngresh zerin!!! tboesh rebel pa arsye, dmth ktu me bo na i flod me shkrujt fund WorlD un mar gline te perjetshme ??????????


ja dhe zoti sop ca arsyetimesh gjen 

14:35] <YSL> pse heq aop ti re?
[14:35] <PaRTiZoNi> Per fjalor
[14:35] <YSL> po un sjam id mer
[14:35] <YSL> sisha me acc kur thash kurv
[14:35] <PaRTiZoNi> po per te von ban me ket nick ti identifikohesh kur do
[14:36] <YSL> momentin e krimit
[14:36] <YSL> nuk isha id mer
[14:36] <YSL> mos hiq aop kot
[14:36] <PaRTiZoNi> nuk ta kam heq kot jo se ke dhe ankesa per ty ne forum ka tjer
[14:36] <YSL> ahahahahahahahahahahah
[14:36] <YSL> ca kishte ankesa e?
[14:37] <YSL> se kisha qesh e
[14:37] <PaRTiZoNi> Werti shante si veje ban, Renaton e kishe myt
[14:37] <YSL> po po

sa zemra ka thy e ky renato  :perqeshje:  merni masa per kto shkelje te hapura e boen  :perqeshje:   :perqeshje:  per pun dashurickash virtuale te hiqet aop nuk osht e drejt!!!!

----------


## R3nato

mire e ka partizoni per tbo ban ben ti !apo harrove ti kur shan ee aop abuzues shyqyre doli njeri i hoqi aop keti robi se ngelem tu bo ankesa :P

----------


## CeLi

Ugugu , ajd te fus nje hu .. Mire ta beri e meritoje ahaahahaha
Dua dhe une te beje ankese ndaj ismail_qemali se edhe ky hyn me nick tjeter e ofendon usera e me nickun e tij rri si pule e lagure , hiqeni dhe ismailin te pastrohet vendi nga keta aop e sop pisllik , flm !

----------


## Djal_Pogradecar

O Celi kush ta ngeli hahhahaa

----------

